# RIP: Les Paul



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5jBD78k8tewQ7FPeiKtJbK8QPmtzAD9A23LL00

Les Paul, the guitarist and inventor who changed the course of music with the electric guitar and multitrack recording and had a string of hits, many with wife Mary Ford, died on Thursday. He was 94.

According to Gibson Guitar, Paul died of complications from pneumonia at White Plains Hospital. His family and friends were by his side.

As an inventor, Paul helped bring about the rise of rock 'n' roll and multitrack recording, which enables artists to record different instruments at different times, sing harmony with themselves, and then carefully balance the "tracks" in the finished recording.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

It's just been confirmed. A sad day, a great musician, but he lived a long full life and left us a huge legacy.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Yes it's a sad day for music/guitar fans.

What's sadder is the media won't give him 1/10th the coverage they gave MJ's passing and LP has done 10 times as much for music.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Yes it's a sad day for music.
> 
> What's sadder is the media won't give him 1/10th the coverage they gave MJ's passing and LP has done 10 times as much for music.


Gord bless his heart! And Still he was playing! Long full life he had, man I bet he had some stories! RIP!


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

*RIP Les Paul*

It is a sad day.



> Guitar legend Les Paul dies at age 94
> 
> (AP) – 11 minutes ago
> 
> ...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

We all knew it would happen one day, but we didn't want it to happen. Great life, great mind, great loss.

Saw the "Chasing Sound" documentary on PBS late last year, and boy oh boy, what I wouldn't give for 20 minutes in his basement!


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

Sad day... let us celebrate his amazing legacy.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Man, that's too bad. His love for music and playing even at his advanced age was inspirational.

Still love this commercial!
[youtube=Option]S8O5wZAd2z4[/youtube]


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Just saw it on the news ticker on CNN. He lived a good long life.

Tonight let's all light a candle for the man who changed popular music and the immortal guitar named after him.

Brian


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

hollowbody said:


> Man, that's too bad. His love for music and playing even at his advanced age was inspirational.
> 
> Still love this commercial!
> [youtube=Option]S8O5wZAd2z4[/youtube]


Never seen that before. LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

There's been quite a number of famous people who passed away this year.

RIP Les Paul.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Another genius gone. Indeed a sad day.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Oh My.


Sad news indeed. 

The end of an era.

RIP to a great man.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

An indisputable legend in music and guitar....we'll miss you, Mr. Paul!!!
:bow:


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Sad indeed. I just recieved his "Chasing Sound" DVD for Father's Day. What a humble, gracious and monster talent he was. At one point in the film he says how "lucky he was to think of some of this stuff"!! Humility personified. RIP "Red Hot Red". :wave:


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

CNN jsut ran a really nice story on him, touching on his music, his inventions and his life. It's no MJ tribute but it was nice.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

My God, what sad news! If ever there was someone who was a brother and father to all guitar players, it was Les Paul.

Heaven just got a lot jazzier. May he rest in peace.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...sad, but...he lived such a great life, made such huge contributions, and kept performing right to the end of his days.

that's actually...quite wonderful.

-dh


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

While not unexpected......the man was 94.......I personally am very sad. What a loss. I saw him three times in New York. A gentleman and would talk your ear off.
But the man was a genius and gave the world many innovations and great music. Without Les......so many things we have taken for granted for the past 50 years would not have happened.
A legend on so many levels !!!! 
Rest in peace Lester Polfuss


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

He had a long and very full life. 

I'm so happy for him that he was able to enjoy playing and performing until (I assume) very recently.

"Chasing Sound" is an amazing DVD... I encourage you to watch it.

Dave


----------



## dufe32 (Feb 5, 2007)

A sad day in the history of rock n roll...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Darn near 20 years ago, I was driving through Wisconsin, and I happened to stop in Waukesha for a bite and some gas. It made me happy just to be there knowing that Les was from there.

There was a tribute concert for his 90th birthday that is available for download on one of the sites that the moderator has asked me not to name/post. Part of it is the soundtrack to what was obviously a brief filmed biography being projected onto the screen for the audience in attendance. Recommended.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

Very sad day indeed. I believe that he was also the inventor of multi track recording.


----------



## Younggun (Jul 2, 2008)

A sad day for sure.


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

He will never be forgotten.
R.I.P. Lester.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

A voice was given entire generations by you Les that had not been given before and we all have grown for that. Tu fui, ego eris Les. We are all made better for you, and can only pay that debt by playing it forward time and the fates be willing.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

A lot of "you youngsters" are likely unaware that a great many of his early recordings were simply leagues ahead of everything else out there in terms of sonic quality. Paul would use a Cadillac flywheel as part of his cutting lathe and record direct-to-disc. I have a lovely Dutch pressing of his greatest hits with Mary Ford, and I have to tell you that, for stuff recorded in the early 50's, you'd think it was 24-bit digital audiophile. The crystal-clear low-impedance pickups he was so fond of were able to sound that clear largely because he could engineer recordings that permitted that clarity to be heard.

A lot of folks who know him principally as "that old guy the guitar is named after", and are less familiar with his playing, may be surprised to see where it turns up. Go to 1:50 of this classic Stevie Wonder tune and listen to Jeff Beck guest a solo that is 100% pure classic Les Paul: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0a1Jus6hlls


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for all that you did, Les. May all musicians live by your fine example. :bow::bow:


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i read this on another forum and raced here to see what else was posted. 
nothing of any significance i could add that hasn't already been said better than i could. R.I.P. brother.

i hope this doesn't affect the price of the lp guitar. i know that might be a selfish thought, but i can't afford to buy one (again) yet.


----------



## SaxonCabs (May 4, 2009)

Very sad day. R.I.P.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

He made many fantastic contributions to his art, was appreciated universally in his own time, and left a huge legacy for millions who will remember him long into the future. At the same time, he got to live to the ripe old age of 94, enjoying all of life's experiences which that entails, both good and bad.

Any of us would be lucky to have just one of the things in the above list. He had them all. He was a blessed individual who clearly got a lot out of life, but more importantly, blessed all of us by giving just as much back.

It's sad to see him go, but on the other hand, he got much more out of life than I expect to. I almost feel like congratulations are in order, for getting to the finish line after such a well-run race.

RIP.

--- D


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Back when I was first learning to play guitar in the late 70's the guitar that I always wanted to have was a Gibson Les Paul. Unfortunately my parents found it to be too pricey and my first guitar was a Kay. It was basically a pretty crappy guitar with high action and lousy tone. After I played that for about a year or so they saw how dedicated I was to playing and bought me another Kay guitar, this one was better, however it still wasn't a Gibson and it certainly wasn't a Les Paul.

After awhile when I started saving my money from the job I had, I bought myself one of Gibsons lower end models, a Sonex 180 Deluxe. It wasn't a Les Paul but it *was* a Gibson plus it had the same general shape as the Les Paul. Looking back on it now, that guitar had some pretty powerful humbuckers and before I sold it years later I really should have taken them out and kept them, but as always hindsight is 20/20. :smile: Anyway eventually I *did* get a genuine Gibson Les Paul. It was a Les Paul Deluxe with the smaller humbuckers and I used to alternate between that and the Sonex 180 Deluxe. I had the Les Paul Deluxe until the early 90's when I decided that the sound wasn't as full sounding as I liked (Obviously because of the mini humbuckers) and I ended up trading it, with some cash, for a Tokai Love Rock.

Well to make a long story short, I ended up trading the Love Rock for a 1960 Reissue Les Paul goldtop which I also eventually ended up trading (with cash) for the beautiful Les Paul Heritage I've owned since 1994. Before I became a "PRS Guy" I was a Les Paul guy and I still consider it to be a great guitar. When I practice in the evening most times I'll use my Dillion PRS copy but I think that's going to change this evening so Guys and Girls, here's a suggestion. If you do happen to own a Les Paul, whether it's a Studio, Classic, Heritage model, etc. take it out tonight and play something in honour of Les Paul. I'm not the type of person who throws around the word "Genius" like confetti but there are two people in the electric guitar field who I feel deserve that honour. Leo Fender (who passed away in 1991) and Les Paul. RIP Leo and Les.

Now, courtesy of Faracaster here's one of the photos he took of my Les Paul Heritage.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I know he was 94, but it still broad-sided me. R.I.P. Great man.


----------



## Joebob (Aug 4, 2009)

R.I.P. Mr. Genius, :bow:

Thanks Les !!! :smile:


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

RIP....he was a giant in the music industry and I adore the guitar he helped create.


----------



## tomyam (May 14, 2007)

RIP Lester....sigh


----------



## foghorn99 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Les Paul*

1952...he told Ted McCarty at Gibson to paint his new solid-body guitar gold to make it look more expensive. 

....and the rest is history!

J.I.P.F.

(jam in paradise, forever!)


----------



## the_fender_guy (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm grateful for the 94 years we were blessed by his brilliance.
A life well lived.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

mhammer said:


> We all knew it would happen one day, but we didn't want it to happen. Great life, great mind, great loss.
> 
> Saw the "Chasing Sound" documentary on PBS late last year, and boy oh boy, what I wouldn't give for 20 minutes in his basement!


Agreed on that--It seemed in some ways he would live forever--you'd see video of him playing on Monday nights into his 90's--and while he has slowed down, he still played great.
I wanted to get my own copy of Chasing Sound after I had borrowed it, now I want to get it even more.



hollowbody said:


> Still love this commercial!


It's a great one--I wonder who wrote it--it's getting a lot of hits today.

Well, I've got my Les Paul here with me, and I'm playing it tonight--originally I was going to playing a different guitar tonight, but when I heard the news--there was only one choice of what to play tonight.

Well before I babble on too much--if I haven't already--here's one of my favorite Les Paul songs-
[youtube=Option]sFpkWBoRVHU[/youtube]


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Unfortunately, not even our heroes live forever.
But I can't think of a better legacy for such a great man, 
RIP Les Paul.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

NOOOOoooooooo.......! I am so sad to hear that! We owe so much to the man. There won't be anyone else like him coming around any time soon. Goodbye Lester, rest in peace...
-Mikey


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Not much to add wordwise--just another video.
One of my favorite Les Paul moments is finally on Youtube.
I thought I'd share-
[youtube=Option]09lmHPXYNks#watch-main-area[/youtube]


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

The 6:00 PM news had about fifteen seconds on Les Paul, followed by thirty on MJ and the ongoing soap opera.


Maybe Les is better off out of here.


Spent the evening listening to old Les Paul and Mary Ford recordings.



Edison meets Monet = Les Paul.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

zontar said:


> Not much to add wordwise--just another video.
> One of my favorite Les Paul moments is finally on Youtube.
> I thought I'd share-


That was sweet. I was unaware that existed.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

As an inveterate reader of Guitar Player Magazine from about '72 on, and being one of those guitar shop layabouts for years, I was one who worshiped Les Paul. When the Chester & Lester record came out I finally tried to interest my rocker friends in the style too. It always seemed to me that his playing transcended style. He had such great and musical ideas in his playing, to say nothing of his electronic prowess, and his entertainment smarts.

I wait for the endless tributes, though I hope Gibson doesn't go too over the top as they can do sometimes. There's very little more that can be said or done for and about the man.

Remember when The Who sang "I hope I die before I get old"? Well, Les Paul never got old.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Milkman said:


> The 6:00 PM news had about fifteen seconds on Les Paul, followed by thirty on MJ and the ongoing soap opera.


 I bet that is the way he would have wanted it. He was a man of honour and integrity, and lived an un-sensational, sensible life. That's not news-worthy in this day and age.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Big_Daddy said:


> I bet that is the way he would have wanted it. He was a man of honour and integrity, and lived an un-sensational, sensible life. That's not news-worthy in this day and age.


Maybe, but it still demonstrates a distorted sense of priorities in our society.

Of course, this should come as no surprise when we value professional athletes above brain surgeons.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Milkman said:


> Maybe, but it still demonstrates a distorted sense of priorities in our society.
> 
> Of course, this should come as no surprise when we value professional athletes above brain surgeons.


We are in agreement.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

One of the best biographies I ever read was his. Up until the very end of the process his biographer had his blessing and assistance (amazing because he was a very private person and extremely eccentric) so there are a lot of very interesting details about his invention of the log and various other electric guitar and recording innovations he made. Not many people know he was the father of multi-track recording.

One of the most memorable parts of the book was a description of his house (and the incredible mess) and the biographer finding a $50 000 royalty check from Gibson buried in a stack of books. Apparently Les was always getting annoyed phone calls from Gibson accountants because he so often forgot to cash the checks. 

Matt


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Man... I knew this day was coming but I'd been hoping to get to New York to see him before this happened. Damn... Another hard lesson in procrastination!

RIP Les!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

mhammer said:


> That was sweet. I was unaware that existed.


Whoever posted it only did it on the day Les Paul died--I've been searching the internet for that for years--actually there was more to it on the original show--and if I had owned a VCR at the time it aired I'd have it on tape. Dennis Miller interviewed Les by himself, and then brought out "Nigel", then they jammed.

When I heard the guests on that show were Les Paul & Nigel Tufnel--I KNEW I had to watch it.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Sadly missed... what a life!


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

zontar said:


> Not much to add wordwise--just another video.
> One of my favorite Les Paul moments is finally on Youtube.
> I thought I'd share-
> [youtube=Option]09lmHPXYNks#watch-main-area[/youtube]


Amazing! Like a previous post had mentioned, I had no idea this existed. Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

RIP, LP.
Should be interesting to see how Gibson cashes in with a "commemorative" edition or something, probably in the mid-high 5 figure range.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm gonna be in Nashville in a mere 4 weeks, and plan on dropping by their retail outlet the day after our conference trip to the Country Music Hall of Fame. I'll let you know.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Diablo said:


> RIP, LP.
> Should be interesting to see how Gibson cashes in with a "commemorative" edition or something, probably in the mid-high 5 figure range.


Probably, and maybe it will be ugly...

Who knows?


----------



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

Best guitars I have ever owned, thank you Les you will be missed. R.I.P.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Time magazine has some photos of Les through the years on their site-
Les Paul Life in Music

I found this out from an email.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

zontar said:


> Time magazine has some photos of Les through the years on their site-
> Les Paul Life in Music
> 
> I found this out from an email.


Thanks, very cool.
Does anyone have any info on his personal guitar collection
Have any ever been sold at auction I wonder


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I read somewhere the collection is going to his kids and grandkids--no word on what they'll do with it.


----------



## rubendiaz (Jun 23, 2009)

*Mr Les paul*

Les Paul Revolution and change the way guitar was,he is a leader and such and important person.
People who makes history.
Remarcable man.


----------

